# Ebay co2 Tanks?



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any experiance with the co2 tanks like this one:
eBay: 5 lb. Co2 Tank Keg Beer Tap Kegerator Taps (item 130065638459 end time Jan-11-07 09:32:13 PST)

Im considering this for a setup Im planning. I can get it filled locally without having to swap it so I can keep the clean Stainless tank.

How does the price seem to you pros?

Thanks.


----------



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

> Im considering this for a setup Im planning. I can get it filled locally without having to swap it so I can keep the clean *Stainless* tank.


Sorry... meant to say Aluminum.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks about right $65 for a brand new 5# alluminum cylinder. I believe the beveragefactory.com cylinders are not Hydrotested. So you might have to go and get it tested at your local refiller for about $15-20 before they will fill it.

You probably can get a 10# steel cylinder locally for that much. If appearance is an issue, you could always spray paint it yourself. Not much difference in steel verse alluminum besides weight. I figured everything goes under the stand, or tucked away anyway. That's why I went with a cheaper larger cylinder.

-John N.


----------



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

John N. said:


> Looks about right $65 for a brand new 5# alluminum cylinder. I believe the beveragefactory.com cylinders are not Hydrotested. So you might have to go and get it tested at your local refiller for about $15-20 before they will fill it.
> 
> You probably can get a 10# steel cylinder locally for that much. If appearance is an issue, you could always spray paint it yourself. Not much difference in steel verse alluminum besides weight. I figured everything goes under the stand, or tucked away anyway. That's why I went with a cheaper larger cylinder.
> 
> -John N.


Thanks for the quick response John. How tall are the 10lb tanks?

Im pretty sure that I can get a 5lb from a LFS for 69.99. If this includes the hydrotesting, it would be a good deal, but if the 10lb would be better and will still fit under the stand... I will likely go that route since it would mean less frequent refills (less gas $$$!)


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

I got a 5lb aluminum from Tom Hargove on Ebay.

eBay Store - beer kegs: beer making kit, Pepsi Stuff, Coffee Stuff

its a nice tank. the welding shop down the street from my work wanted $90 for a steel tank, i said eff that! i am liking my tank thus far, and it is hydrotested.

It cost me $25 to fill it up at the paintball shop. would have been $17 at the welding place on the other side of town. and the place down the street doesnt fill on site, only swap for their UGLY DENTED RUSTED tanks.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Keep us posted on what you find for a tank. I am shopping a new tank myself. Im considering a 60lb steel tank though. Or if I could get my hands on a Handfull of 10s or 20s that would be cool. Let us know what you decide to go with.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I have never seen a new tank that wasn't hydrotested. It's a 5 year requirement based on the date of manufacture, IIRC.

Also, I bought a tank from BF for a club member as I'm local. They will fill it on the spot. They'd be in a lot of trouble if they filled untested tanks.


----------



## MeuserLeaf (Dec 26, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> I have never seen a new tank that wasn't hydrotested. It's a 5 year requirement based on the date of manufacture, IIRC.
> 
> Also, I bought a tank from BF for a club member as I'm local. They will fill it on the spot. They'd be in a lot of trouble if they filled untested tanks.


So youre saying that the BF tanks that I posted a link to ARE hydrotested? I guess I could ask them as well..... If it does come tested.. then I think I will be getting one from Beveragefactory.com. If not, then the one at the LFS will be my choice.

.....now for a regulator.....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Get it at BF. They ARE hydro tested. It's done as part of the manufacturing process. They can't be sold without it.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked up my 10lb cylinder from aquariumplants.com (Aluminum Co2 Cylinders) for $69.99, and they have the 5lb for $49.99. Locally the cheapest I could find was a 20lb for $110 or a 10lb for $130! Sometimes, it sucks to live in small towns.

Jon


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

It always sucks to live in small towns. It's best to live outside a big town. Like I would know-

I found some 20lb cylinders on ebay for 125 shipped. I would grab one up real quick, but I don't know if there is any place around here that will fill the tank up while I wait.

It sucks living in a small town

Edit: 125 isn't all that good since I just saw that BF has them for like 106 shipped. 
Either way it still sucks living in a small town


----------



## DWIZUM (Jun 8, 2006)

FWIW, it's worth it to call around and be picky if you can. I live in a small town but within driving distance of a city. Calling around in the city, I found a welding shop that had filled 15 lb tanks on sale for $60. Most other places wanted more than that for an empty 5 lb tank.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I live in a good size town. I went looking earlier this week. The Airgas here did have 5lb CO2 tanks. I went to the other welding supply place they wanted $140 for a 20lb tank filled. Then they really didnt have the Reg and other stuff I would need to get started. They didnt know what a needle valve was used for. I went to Beveragefactory and it was $170 for a 20lb tank with a reg shipped to FL. The local Fire Ext. place wants less the $20 to fill it. Just as long as you are there before 1pm they will fill it on the spot. I will be getting my tank and reg from BF.

MAHA


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting the regulator is fairly easy. Getting the rest is a bit harder. I would not expect a welding shop to know about needle valves. They have no place in welding. 

You need to find a shop that sells miniature hydraulics or pneumatic supplies. Or find someone that has already done the leg work. I have all the parts if you can't find them elsewhere.


----------

